# Using trailer frame



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Had this frame from a rotted trailer and decided to make a new flat bed trailer. What do you guys think. I only screwed 3 pieces together so far. This is just the mock up pic that I did.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Pic of rough finish and the first coat of stain. Tires are currently getting painted.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad I kept scrolling, otherwise I was gonna have to suggest that you use a more permanent method of keeping those boards together other than the clamps. yumyum


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good! What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol. I doubt the clamps would have held much. I have no idea what to use it for yet. I'm prob gonna end up using it at the farm/farmstand next door for hay and stuff like that


----------

